# No worries club



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

Is it worth it joining the no worries club? Does anyone on here have it?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I would not consider it worth it, no.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Nah, I think you kind find the information you need for free somewhere else on the internet.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't even know what it is..... :?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

But, but, but........you get a fabulous discount on the overpriced merchandise ;-)


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I don't even know what it is..... :?


It's CA's super special club.


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ahh ok thanx


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

themacpack said:


> But, but, but........you get a fabulous discount on the overpriced merchandise ;-)


I just got his magazine in the mail. His stuff is really nice quality, but not THIS nice. For non-members, the saddle pads $299-$399. The mecate sets(headstall, snaffle, mecate) are $299-$332. Halter and lead set, $89.99. :shock: I just about FELL OVER! I love his methods but this, this is ridiculous!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't dislike CA, FTR, nor do I disagree with a LOT of his methods, what he says, etc. I actually rather like a lot of his approach and have included it in my own working with horses. I do not, though, feel the need to shell out the $$$$ for something I can get for a tenth the price w/out his name or brand on it.


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yea i agree i want to get the halter,lead, and handy stick but its not in my budget lol


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Never. Love CA, watch his show, but he jacks the price up on e.v.e.r.y.t.h.i.n.g he owns. He has an article in Horse&Rider, along with other great things in the magizene - a subscription for that is MUCH cheaper


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

themacpack said:


> It's CA's super special club.


Um, okay. No thanks, then. If I want to waste money, I'll buy a Lotto ticket!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Um, okay. No thanks, then. If I want to waste money, I'll buy a Lotto ticket!


Well, at least with a Lotto ticket there is a *chance* you could win :lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

True, very true!!! :wink:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I am a member of his club. I bought a halter, lead, and longe from them and I joined so that I could get a discount on my one time purchase. The No worries club ends up costing $19 per month for a year. They sent me a t-shirt, baseball cap, bag, and a DVD when I joined. After that, every month they've either shipped a DVD or a magazine. 

I have gone into the no worries club and I've watched the extensive video gallery and read through the blogs. 

Is it worth it? I think, had I not wanted the stuff I bought, I'd have never joined. Have I used it? Yes. Have I gotten good information out of it? Yes.

Do I drink the Koolaide? No.

Will I re-up my membership at the end of the year? Probably not. Have I gotten my money's worth? I think so....

Does that help?


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> I am a member of his club. I bought a halter, lead, and longe from them and I joined so that I could get a discount on my one time purchase. The No worries club ends up costing $19 per month for a year. They sent me a t-shirt, baseball cap, bag, and a DVD when I joined. After that, every month they've either shipped a DVD or a magazine.
> 
> I have gone into the no worries club and I've watched the extensive video gallery and read through the blogs.
> 
> ...


Yes very much Thank you! I am receiving a OTTB and I really like his methods and how he worked with the OTTB on his tv show... but I cant afford his fundamental kit so I was hoping I could do the no worries club and get all the info I need from their. Plus the discount for the halter lead and handy stick.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Each horse is different, OP. Doesn't mean that YOUR TB is going to react the same way the horse on the TV show did.

Besides, what's so special about an ex-racing TB that you think he needs CA training? I have an ex-racer, and he's the most laid back, calm horse I've ever owned.


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

I know that but I would like to try it on him... and like you said not every horse is the same so my TB might not be as laid back as your TB is...


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

annabana27 said:


> Yes very much Thank you! I am receiving a OTTB and I really like his methods and how he worked with the OTTB on his tv show... but I cant afford his fundamental kit so I was hoping I could do the no worries club and get all the info I need from their. Plus the discount for the halter lead and handy stick.


FYI, there are several big discount codes listed in the April 2012 issue of Horse Illustrated for both joining and/or purchases.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

annabana27 said:


> I know that but I would like to try it on him... and like you said not every horse is the same so my TB might not be as laid back as your TB is...


You haven't met him yet? I knew the first time I met JJ what a lazy hog he was!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

It would be a hell of a lot cheaper to buy a monthly membership to "Giddup Flix" for $11.

Then you don't have to buy all the crap and do the super secret handshake to get on the ultra secret members website and buy everything at the "discounted" super special price.

They have a huge variety....so even if you decide that CA isn't your cup o' tea, then there is a lot more to choose from.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm not a member and am not defending the prices as I think they are too high as well.
But.... with the discount a person could join for only 12.50 a month and get to watch waaayyyy more than just 4 single dvd's a month. As many as they want I think. :-|
I checked the horse video rent site and I think each "level" only allows so many rentals per month, like only 4 for the $11 or $12 monthly fee . Plus I'm in PA they are in CA... lots of lost shipping time for me and they only send 1 single DVD at a time no matter what you are trying to view, not a series or set.
Even so I am considering joining beacuse they carry some of the things that interest me.
Anyway, just wanted to pass along the discount info for anyone who is looking at the NWC.


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

how do you get the 12.50 a month? if its only that then i will probably join


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

$199/yearly price ...according to advertisement and website

- $50 coupon
= $149/year
divide by 12 months
= $12.41 per month 

forgot to mention the extra 15% off entire purchase


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

That doesn't sound so bad....

I like the Giddup Flix because it has a huge variety of DVDs. But it is not so many DVDs per month, it is how many you can have at a time. But I see your point about the shipping time...a huge disadvantage, definitely!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If anyone has RFD tv, you can see the big name trainers on there too. Try utube, lots on there as well. There are many capable trainers on there that aren't trying to sell you anything.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A gal took one of my horses to a Parelli instructor clinic. At the end of it, the instructor announced that in future, one had to be a member in order to sign up for a clinic. No one showed any interest for the following year. That was a Parelli mandate, or his backers, with no regard as to the consequences to his instructors. The clinics were expensive enough with adding the cost of membership.


----------



## SarahK (Mar 19, 2012)

The no worries club is worth way more then the $20 a month. You have access to videos, journals, other members with experience. You also get a new DVD every month and the journal. Plus free tickets to his tours. I'm very glad I joined last year. 

If you haven't tried something please don't bash it. I agree his stuff is pricey, but you get what you pay for. (The knock offs break more easily and don't work as well) Any of the other trainer's products cost money too.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

the no worries club is GREAT. my roomate is a member which is awesome ! there are so many videos and information. if you like CA and want to use his methods i would join.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I actually REALLY like it. You get monthly DVDs with really nice information. We had some reined cowhorse, dealing with a bucking horse, foals, starting colts, trick training, etc. They're not short either, they're a good two hours long. I really like them.


----------



## fran2 (Apr 3, 2012)

Just to add mybit. I definately think it worthwhile. The monthly DVDs and magazines are top quality.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

my roomate is a member and we just got the no worries journal in the mail. its awesome ! i used some of the clipping tips to help get my mare better desensitized to the clippers.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The magazins come hole punched for a binder like the John Lyons ones. I've found a lot of useful stuff with it. Truthfully, as long as you don't become a zombie follower, any of these clubs can be helpful.


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for all you input... I decided to Join 2 weeks ago and so far it's awesome! The people are great and very helpful and I also loved my welcome kit  can't wait to get my April journal


----------



## ktrolson (Feb 13, 2009)

His prices are through the roof and he can be annoying. The cost of membership is about $20/month. I have been a member for 3 years and love it! There is a great forum and you can watch DVDs, TV shows, Q&As, etc. Plus you get 4 NICE journals a year and 8, I believe, DVDs. The DVDs are being sold on ebay for as much as the price of membership. I don't buy his products though as the prices way too high. Most of the stuff can be found for 1/3 the price, although his bits are nice and a good value, IMO.

Karen


----------



## CarmenL (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, I'm a member of the NW club and it's a great resource of information and training. I'm here in New Zealand and kinda cut off from direct experience in some ways but joining the club is hugely helpful and the staff are really helpful and prompt when ordering stuff. Arrives in seven days and I'm way down under where I live!


----------

